# Your #1 team next year?



## c_zalud (Feb 29, 2004)

North Carolina
Duke
Kansas
UConn
Illinois
Georgia Tech
Kentucky


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

It's tough, but I said GTech because they return all key players (save Marvin Lewis) and reload big time w/ Zam and Morris (if that is where he ends up going.)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Even without David Padgett, Kansas still could be #1. With 2 of 3 possible signees of Malik, Galindo, and Giles, they should be one of the top teams in the nation


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

North Carolina


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

at the begining of the season we(kentucky) wont be ranked number 1 with or without morris but nearing the end of the season who knows??


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Even without David Padgett, Kansas still could be #1. With 2 of 3 possible signees of Malik, Galindo, and Giles, they should be one of the top teams in the nation


If only they had more than 1 post player...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I said Kansas Because of Experience.


----------



## HONDA (Apr 14, 2004)

North Carolina


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wake!


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Gotta Be Tech....*

Tech is bringing in 4 highly recruited players next season and 2-3 of them should see some real significant playing time. Right now I would have Tech at #2 just because of a lil' bit of lack of size, but if Morris go's to Tech, Tech will become a #1 team easy and should win it all next year, either way- see ya in St. Louis...


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a lotta of FAVES. DUKE, NORTH CAROLINA and KANSAS. :yes:


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Isnt there a law that you cant like Duke AND UNC?


----------



## Luedacris (Oct 12, 2003)

Maryland


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> Isnt there a law that you cant like Duke AND UNC?


I think there is. There is a law that you can not like Missouri or Kansas as well


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Added Illinois because I think this person forgot to


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I say Illinois because they return everyone except for sparingly used Jarrence Howard plus they gain Shaun Pruitt who will help their bench weakness greatly and Calvin Brock who gives them an athletic wing player. Dee and Deron are so dang tough to beat and Powell and Augustine are very tough down low. Luther had a great year staying healthy and can do the same thing next year. This team will be very tough next year. Although I doubt they get the hype like the ACC, this is one team that will go far in the tourney.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Duke, if Luol Deng and/or Shaun Livingston will be at Durham next season. If not, North Carolina is #1.

What about Texas? They've got a strong recruiting class in LeMarcus Aldrige, Daniel Gibson, Mike Williams, Connor Atchley and Dion Dowell. All of them are among the top 100 on TheInsidersHoops.com.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*In order...*

Illinois will be very, very good next season. Deron Williams is the best guard in the country. Next year's Illini remind me of Georgia Tech from this year... 

Luol Deng is going pro.

Texas has a phenomenal class coming in, but they lose Royal Ivey, James Thomas, Brian Boddicker and Brandon Mouton as well. That's a *lot* of good, tough, experienced players. As good as the incoming freshman are, they'll still be freshman -- and replacing a core of Ivey/Thomas/Boddicker/Mouton will be a near-impossible task, at least initially.


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Wake Forest !


----------



## noogie_da_sheep (Jan 12, 2004)

North Carolina


----------



## Carmelo_Hot_Sauce8715 (Apr 21, 2004)

ILLINOIS


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

I think Carolina will field the best team, but won't win it all. (See Kansas 2002 & 2003).


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Kansas 2003 didnt feild the best team or even close to it...UCONN definetly had the most talent on their team all around....


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

In 2003 UConn didn't have the best all around team. That would either have to be 'Zona or Kentucky. UConn wasn't even close in 2002-2003.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> Kansas 2003 didnt feild the best team or even close to it...UCONN definetly had the most talent on their team all around....


UConn was not the most talented team in 2003, not a chance. With Wayne Simien healthy it was Kansas and 'Zona, with Simien hurt, it was Zona.


----------



## modifyzer (Apr 30, 2004)

I think UConn, Duke, Zona, and Carolina were more talented last year than Kansas. Langford and Simien were standouts, but Giddens was only a Top 25 player, not Top 5 or 10 that some people say. Graves is adequate, and I can't understand why Miles gets so much pub. Their bench was not nearly as loaded as UConns or Duke, and their S5 was not as talented as UNC or Zonas.

Overall, I'd go with Zona last year as the most talented, but they were SO dissapointing that it is hard to admit it.

2005 Top 5:

1. Carolina
2. Duke
3. Michigan State
4. Wake Forest
5. Cal (this one's way out there)


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Syracuse. And no, I'm not biased


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

UConn in my opinion when they had Ben Gordan and Emeka Okafor healthy were the most talented team cept for maybe Georgia Tech- Tech just didnt have the size to compete inside


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>modifyzer</b>!
> I think UConn, Duke, Zona, and Carolina were more talented last year than Kansas.


The comments above were in relation to the 2003 season in which Kansas fielded a starting lineup of Hinrich, Collison, Langford, Graves and Miles (Simien was hurt most of the season).



> and I can't understand why Miles gets so much pub.


Actually, he gets less pub relative to his stats and accomplishements than just about any other PG in the nation. Hell, he was 3rd team All-Big XII this past season, which was a travesty. Miles was 7th in the nation in assists two years ago and he was 3rd in the nation in assists this year (7.3 apg), and he had a statline that was nearly identical to Ray Felton's (and better than Chris Duhon's). He almost averaged a double-double during conference play. He has 2 Final Fours, 2 conference titles and one Elite Eight in his three years at Kansas.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

University of Maryland Terrapins.

C- Ekene Ibekwe/Hassan Fofana/Will Bowers
PF- Travis Garisson/Nik Caner-Medley/James Gist
SF- Nik Caner Medley/D.J. Strawberry/James Gist
SG-Chris McCray/Mike Jones/D.J. Strawberry
PG-John Gilchrist/Sterling Ledbetter/D.J. Strawberry

I said it at the beginning of last season. Maryland is going to be the NC Champ next year.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

North Carolina's definitely my #1 team next year. Marvin Williams is a stud and just makes that team that much better. The ACC's just gonna be a great conference once again, next year. I like Kentucky for next year too because Tubby's a great coach and they just got Randolph Morris.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Hell, he was 3rd team All-Big XII this past season, which was a travesty.


Really? Did they not have a PG on the 2nd team or something?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

We(Mississippi State) should be good if Roberts stays in the draft, we will be great if he comes back.


----------

